# Hymer B534 Gas Conversion



## 116239 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi We have recently bought a B534 which although it is a 1985 model was only imported from Germany 3 years ago. The gas cylinder arrangement is as it was on import (same cylinder still in placed but close to being empty!) The cylinder is of a continental appearance and contains propane. Are these cylinders available in the UK or can I buy a Calor regulator and cylinder to substitute for the existing one? (Could it really be that simple?) Deb


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi brunleigh

Welcome to MHF.

What you have there is a German propane bottle and German regulator.

You need to obtain a UK propane bottle (Calor or similar) and a UK regulator. The regulator fitted is almost certainly a 50mb one, check the writing on the existing regulator to make sure. The UK standard pressures are either 37mb or 30mb so don't just go out and buy a standard UK regulator. A 50mb regulator can be obtained here:
http://www.outdoorbits.com/gaslow-50mbar-propane-regulator-017150-p-746.html


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi deb,

the other option is to get an adaptor to convert the german regulator to a propane (the best) cylinder. usually turn up on ebay.
cheers
simon


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

I have an old Hymer B544, to which I fitted the Gaslow UK adapter. This fits onto your existing regulator, and allows you to connect to a UK Propane cylinder, be they Calor or another supplier.

If you phone Gaslow on 0845 4000 600, they will advise, order through Outdoor Bits they are competetitive on Gaslow Products and give a discount to MHF subscribers.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Given that the advice I have heard is that a regulator should be changed every few years anyway, I would just replace the hose and regulator with the one Ken suggests-that is what was done to my import van when I got it.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi, if you do go down the Calor bottle route, to save a few pounds on the deposit when starting with a new bottle - check the local refuse dump first as they sometimes have empty bottles for sale for a few quid, which you can then use to join the 'club'. I also found out that Calor dealers will trade in different size and type. eg you manage to pick up a 13kg butane bottle at the dump, you can use this as the trade in against, lets say, a 6kg propane

Mike


----------

